# Breaking news from Midnight Syndicate!



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

CLEVELAND, Ohio, March 14, 2014 - Halloween music legends Midnight Syndicate will be teaming up with the world famous amusement park, Cedar Point, to bring audiences Midnight Syndicate Live! Legacy of Shadows this fall. The horror-themed multimedia concerts blending live music, theatre, and film will run Friday nights, Saturdays, and Sundays from September 12 through November 1 at Cedar Point's 18th annual HalloWeekends event.

This marks the first live performances for Midnight Syndicate, whose music has been a staple of the haunted house and Halloween-themed retail and entertainment industries worldwide for over sixteen years. "HalloWeekends is the perfect place to launch the first Midnight Syndicate Live! experience," said Midnight Syndicate's Edward Douglas. "The venue is awesome and will allow us to fully realize the exciting, one-of-a-kind show we envision. We're also really psyched to be working with a legendary amusement park that Gavin (Goszka) and I both grew up in." Charles Bradshaw, Corporate V.P. of Entertainment for Cedar Fair, added, "Working with these industry leading music producers on a live show is an exciting prospect. The final product is going to amaze."

Among those attached to the project include: special effects legend Robert Kurtzman (From Dusk Till Dawn, KNB EFX) and his Creature Corps, David "House" Greathouse (Faceoff, Mushroomhead), Beki Ingram (Faceoff), director Gary Jones (Boogeyman, Axe Giant), 529 Films, EFX-TEK, and Screamline Studios.

Midnight Syndicate official website: www.MidnightSyndicate.com
Cedar Point's official website: www.CedarPoint.com
ONLINE VERSION AVAILABLE AT: www.MidnightSyndicate.com/LegacyofShadows.htm

Midnight Syndicate
As Midnight Syndicate, composers Edward Douglas and Gavin Goszka have been delighting fans of Halloween, horror cinema, roleplaying games, and gothic music for almost two decades. As the first recording act to produce atmosphere for professional haunts and amusement parks, their signature blend of dark orchestral music and sound effects have remained a staple of that industry in addition to weaving their way into the musical tapestry of the Halloween season. Every October, their music can be heard setting atmosphere on television and radio shows, restaurants, stores, haunted attractions, and homes worldwide.

Cedar Point
Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio, is the largest amusement park in the world. With an unmatched collection of 72 world-class rides, including 17 thrilling roller coasters, three huge kids' areas, live shows, unique and interesting places to eat and spend the night, a mile-long sandy beach and more, it's easy to see why Cedar Point has consistently been named the "Best Amusement Park in the World." In 2014, Cedar Point will focus on family fun with the addition of two new rides - Pipe Scream and Lake Erie Eagles, along with several new restaurants, new live shows, and more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good reason to plan a trip to go see my mom in Sandusky. Not that I need a reason other than she's my mom


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post Badger! Roxy - sounds great! We've got a really cool show planned and... if you like roller coasters... well then you're really going to be in heaven!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a fan of roller coasters actually

Happy to see you've found a venue for a live performance!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

That's alright. There's plenty to do and see otherwise (especially during HalloWeekends). The venue is perfect for what we want to do - we plan on delivering a cool show! (long-time coming)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll meet you there, Roxy! A lot of us in the area are really excited about this announcement and are already planning a group roadtrip to see this!!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

highbury - that's excellent!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so excited to hear about this! I've said for *years* you guys should be playing live! This is going to be awesome!

And Highbury, count me and Jody in on a group outing.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

ActionJax - Right on! A lot of things had to fall into place for us to produce this kind of show (you'll understand when you see it). So it seems like everything we've been doing to this point (musically and otherwise) has been leading up to this! 

I was really happy just to be able to announce that we were finally going to be playing live.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Well its about time is all I can say!  You guys rock! Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you're going to be performing three nights a week for about a month and a half. That's a heavy duty workload:jol:

Highbury, if we make the trip, we'll let you know when we'll be there. I'm leaning toward some time in September since October gets kind of busy for haunters


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a perfect venue for a live performance! We went to Halloweekends this past October and if you live anywhere close enough to Cedar Point, put this on your list of things to do! The park is awesome in it's own right but the Halloweekends are off the hook! Live shows, a parade, multiple haunted houses, light shows, fog. It was fantastic. We had actually taken our boy Scout Troop there and they all want to go again so this gives me a reason to make a return trip. Can't wait to see MS there!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> I am so excited to hear about this! I've said for *years* you guys should be playing live! This is going to be awesome!
> 
> And Highbury, count me and Jody in on a group outing.


ActionJax, I'll keep you in the loop. I'm trying to get the haunt group together for the roadtrip (and I hope it isn't as difficult as getting everyone together for our first make & take of the year!!).

Roxy, I was thinking September, too. My Octobers always seem to be really busy for some reason...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I wish I lived closer so I could see the show!  I'm a big fan of them!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope we can get to see them this fall.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all! We're going to make it a point to do at least some sort of meet and greet every night so we can thank you in person for coming out!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Well hope MS comes back to CPHW in 2016 ^v^ Might have to be in the Jack Aldrich aka Centennial Theatre by then. There's probably going to be a new dive coaster where the IMAX and turnpike cars used to be. fwiw Cedar Point tore down the IMAX aka Goodtime aka Ghoultime theatre one year ahead of schedule because the roof needed expensive repairs. Good luck to MS on the Xmas album ^v^


----------

